# CAAD9 build in progress



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Almost finished with this now, but here is my Caad9. Stripped it down this winter and upgraded a few parts for the upcoming season... need to add brakes (adding TRP 960) and dial it in....

i'll grab some better photos once its finished, but this gives you and idea.

Campy Record 10, Hollowgram SISLs, Campy Shamals wheels, Thomson Masterpiece setback post, Ritchey c260 stem with Carbon Superlogic II bars.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Totally sick...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Totally sick...


+1.... One of my friends has a similar setup. Same color CAAD 9 with Record 10. Downright gorgeous..


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

What headset ?


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Caad09*

Sweet I have the same frame and I love it great ride...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lookin good Bikerboy, lookin good!


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ritchey WCS*

Its a Ritchey WCS - campy - picked up a 15mm WCS top cap... and right now have 2 5mm spacers... will dial that in a bit, probably lose one of the 5mm spacers once I get it out... 

i have the original cane creek, but figured i'd swap out hte headset to get a little lower stack (it had the 25mm top)... 

still waiting on my TRP 960s to come in before I can ride it.... its ready to go though.... 





Winters said:


> What headset ?


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Another CAAD 9 in progress*

Have had a CAAD 9 frame in a box since May 2010. One of the last built in the Bedford, PA plant. Have slowly purchased parts over the last year. Recent eye surgery has kept me in the house for the last month. I was able to find the shifters, rear derailleur, and brakes last week. Going to use my Ksyrium SL's from another bike, until I decide what wheels I want on the CAAD 9. Leaning towards the Hed Ardennes.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

Green Machine


----------

